# Custom Grip Makers



## jjgold (Oct 29, 2009)

I have seen some outstanding custom grips for many 1911s. Can you recommend some of the makers? I am actually looking for custom grips for my P238. Since it is a copy of the Colt Mustang and to me a mini 1911, I thought a 1911 grip maker would help.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

I've got a pair of Esmeralda grips on my 1911 (esmeralda.cc) and just got my dad a pair of burled buckeye grips from cwgrips.com that are absolutely stunning.


----------

